# First bacon smoke



## dontuseagain11 (Feb 5, 2017)

Got some fresh bellies at a local market, and I'm gonna follow some posts on this site and hope for success.

Found some pink cure, just spiced them up with Michael Ruhlmans recipe, and got them in the fridge for a week of curing.

Gonna smoke them in my Luhr Jensen with hickory next week. Ordered an amnps smoker box on E-Bay, hope I get it before the smoke.

Will post follow-up results. Wish me luck!













IMG_20170205_132652.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_20170205_132715.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## dooch (Feb 5, 2017)

_This is the recipe, that I used, but the garlic and nutmeg were granular_

_—Mix the following together in a small bowl:_

2 ounces (1/4 cup Morton or Diamond Crystal coarse kosher) salt

2 teaspoons pink curing salt #1 (I use this DQ Cure from Butcher-Packer, $2)

4 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper

4 bay leaves, crumbled

1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg

1/4 cup brown sugar or honey or maple syrup

5 cloves of garlic, smashed with the flat side of a chef’s knife

 Not used - 2 tablespoons juniper berries, lightly crushed (optional)

5 to 10 sprigs fresh thyme (optional)


_—Put your belly in the zip-top bag or on a sheet tray or in a plastic container.  Rub the salt and spice mixture all over the belly.  Close the bag or cover it with plastic wrap, and stick it in the refrigerator for seven days (get your hands in there and give the spices another good rubbing around midway through)._

_—After seven days, take it out of the fridge, rinse off all the seasonings under cold water and pat it dry._

_—Put it on a sheet tray and put it in the oven (put it on a rack on a sheet tray if you have one) and turn the oven on to 200 degrees F. (if you want to preheat the oven, that’s fine, too). Leave it in the oven for 90 minutes (or, if you want to measure the internal temperature, until it reaches 150 degrees F.)._


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks like a good start, however you didn't say how much the bacon weighed.

So how would you know how much cure to use?

Here is the calculator we all use.

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Also would you swing by "Roll Call" & introduce yourself, so we can all welcome you to SMF!

Al


----------



## dooch (Feb 16, 2017)

Just mixed it and spread on the meat, Just over 5 lbs. of bacon, but used maybe half the cure.

Not very scientific, hope it is not too much.


Dooch said:


> _This is the recipe, that I used, but the garlic and nutmeg were granular_
> 
> _—Mix the following together in a small bowl:_
> 
> ...


Made some bacon hangers out of some chromed grills that I came across, rinsed and hung my bacon (Had to shoo the neighborhood cats away!), got them cold smoking right now with my new Amnps pellet smoker. Filled one row with competition blend pellets from my local Canadian Tire store and hung them in my Little Chief, no heat on. Should 4-5 hours be enough?


----------



## dooch (Feb 16, 2017)

Dooch said:


> Just mixed it and spread on the meat, Just over 5 lbs. of bacon, but used maybe half the cure.
> 
> Not very scientific, hope it is not too much.
> 
> Made some bacon hangers out of some chromed grills that I came across, rinsed and hung my bacon (Had to shoo the neighborhood cats away!), got them cold smoking right now with my new Amnps pellet smoker. Filled one row with competition blend pellets from my local Canadian Tire store and hung them in my Little Chief, no heat on. Should 4-5 hours be enough?


OOPs forgot the picture













IMG_20170216_112059.jpg



__ dooch
__ Feb 16, 2017


----------



## dooch (Feb 17, 2017)

IMG_20170216_172558.jpg



__ dooch
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_20170216_172606.jpg



__ dooch
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_20170217_091230.jpg



__ dooch
__ Feb 17, 2017






Got them smoked and of course had to try it. The bacon was perfect, Vac packed the rest and gonna save for special brunches and breakfasts at the cottage. Have to try more flavors too, Maple syrup??


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

Bacon looks good!!! I am a little confused on the thread starter though. Again good looking bacon.


----------



## dooch (Feb 17, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Bacon looks good!!! I am a little confused on the thread starter though. Again good looking bacon.


Was logged in twice 'cause I couldn't log with my orig. name and password, so the second username got cancelled once I got thru

Jut thought I would clarify

Thanks Dooch


----------

